# Originals Intimate Strings — OUT NOW!



## Spitfire Team (Sep 17, 2020)

The next title in our Originals series. Coming today.


----------



## idematoa (Sep 17, 2020)

Today via email :

_" Dear Jacques,

We are excited to inform you that as an owner of Albion II Loegria, you will receive our new library, *Originals Intimate Strings*, for free. You will receive an email informing you when your download is ready.

Originals Intimate Strings features recorded content from Albion II Loegria - simplified, updated and presented in our free, easy-to-use plugin. It features 25 players recorded at Lyndhurst Hall, AIR Studios, with Close, Tree & Vintage signals, and 9 articulations, including Flautando, Harmonics and Half Section — the perfect counterpoint to the symphonic-sized Originals Epic Strings. "

Un très grand merci à vous _


----------



## rottoy (Sep 17, 2020)

You really took the breath out of the old lady of marketing there, idematoa.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 17, 2020)

Well that turned a potential 20 pager into a 4 post thread :D


----------



## idematoa (Sep 17, 2020)

Already in the DAW...


----------



## rottoy (Sep 17, 2020)

Nothing says 'intimate' like small green text on a GUI plucked straight from the dashboard of a Tesla.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 17, 2020)

Which begs the questions: how good do these Albion strings sound?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 17, 2020)

rottoy said:


> Nothing says 'intimate' like small green text on a GUI plucked straight from the dashboard of a Tesla.


I’d go so far to even say: before Tesla + mint green UI designs the word “intimate” did not sound as good...


----------



## Mornats (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm looking forward to this. I have Albion One and Albion V and would love a Loegria/Neo type sound but have a little one on the way who is top priority for buying things. So no more Albions for a while but this will be hopefully, an awesome addition (as will our new arrival!)


----------



## ridgero (Sep 17, 2020)

You will love it

Albion II has an awesome and soft sound. The original series is great, I wish it was there when I started.


----------



## erikradbo (Sep 17, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I'm looking forward to this. I have Albion One and Albion V and would love a Loegria/Neo type sound but have a little one on the way who is top priority for buying things. So no more Albions for a while but this will be hopefully, an awesome addition (as will our new arrival!)



No better way to cure GAS. I have almost not been in here the last 6 months.

However, I got this email too, being an owner of Loegria. Exciting, since Loegria has been a favorite of mine from the start. Has anyone tried it out?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 17, 2020)

Hmm well if it’s £29 then why not


----------



## msjdowner (Sep 17, 2020)

It's on the spitfire page now - https://www.spitfireaudio.com/originals


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 17, 2020)

I don't see an articulation list anywhere? It looks like an interesting med-size string section, between Chamber & Symphonic !


----------



## idematoa (Sep 17, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> I don't see an articulation list anywhere? It looks like an interesting med-size string section, between Chamber & Symphonic !



In User Manual


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 17, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> I don't see an articulation list anywhere? It looks like an interesting med-size string section, between Chamber & Symphonic !



• Long
• Long CS
• Long Flautando
• Long Half Section
• Long Harmonics
• Short
• Short CS
• Pizzicato
• Short Col Legno

SIGNALS
• Close
• Tree
• Vintage


----------



## msjdowner (Sep 17, 2020)

It's not all that obvious, but they list all the articulations for the original series in the FAQ - https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/faq/spitfire-originals/


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 17, 2020)

Many of you will likely disagree, but as an owner of the original Albion I & II plus a number of "legacy" SA libraries, I feel cheated whenever they release a new title in the Originals series. True, these are streamlined packages in comparison to their predecessors, but still contain the very essence of them for a fraction of the price that many of us had to pay in the past to get our hands on such quality orchestral samples.

Secondly, the entry-level price of the Originals series suggests that the samples they're based on are vastly inferior to the modern counterparts (One and Neo), which is simply not the truth. OK, maybe I'm not competent enough to judge on this as I still haven't "upgraded" any of my legacy Albions. Speaking of which, I think that Spitfire should offer far more generous crossgrade discounts to the legacy owners.

I still use both the Legacy and Loegria on a regular basis, but will try out the Originals versions as usual. Though the only real benefit for us with Kontakt versions I see is using on a mobile rig or something.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Sep 17, 2020)

Well it’s time to do a video about it. Anyone in the forum, please?

And/or may be possible comparison?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Sep 17, 2020)

I really wish these classic Albion rereleases included the legato artics...


----------



## ism (Sep 17, 2020)

But do I really need more flautandos?


(Yes. The answer is yes. That was a purely rhetorical question).


----------



## VSriHarsha (Sep 17, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I really wish these classic Albion rereleases included the legato artics...


That’s nice! I don’t wish but they should. May be soon the legatos will have way more less demand than now.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 17, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I really wish these classic Albion rereleases included the legato artics...


Yes especially Loegria, which has a very nice legato.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 17, 2020)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I really wish these classic Albion rereleases included the legato artics...


Me too, would have payed double the price to have the legati. Without is a deal breaker for me personally. They sound lovely!!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Sep 17, 2020)

Now this pops up the expectation of a line up.

You’re right!

Originals Intimate Brass & Originals Intimate Woodwinds


----------



## GtrString (Sep 17, 2020)

It sounds nice. Quite a lot of articulations for the money! Does these libs have the ostinatum, their pattern sequencer, in the gui?

Wonder if I should pick it up as a test sampler before black friday..


----------



## Spitfire Team (Sep 17, 2020)

Originals Intimate Strings — OUT NOW!

Achingly emotional performances from 25 of London's finest string players, recorded in the reverberant acoustics of AIR Studios, London. Close, Tree & Vintage signals. 9 essential and extended techniques. Only £29 $29 29€.

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/originals/#intimate-strings


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 17, 2020)

Thank You Spitfire Audio for the Free version of your_ Intimate Strings_.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 17, 2020)

I bought it, but it's not in my download list in the Spitfire app yet. It's been half an hour, shall I just be patient or should it have appeared by now? I think it said about 20 mins to process. I'm probably impatient


----------



## PhiBee (Sep 17, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I bought it, but it's not in my download list in the Spitfire app yet. It's been half an hour, shall I just be patient or should it have appeared by now? I think it said about 20 mins to process. I'm probably impatient


Same here but 2.5 hours ago


----------



## Mornats (Sep 17, 2020)

PhiBee said:


> Same here but 2.5 hours ago



Oh dear, hopefully it'll turn up before the baby does :D I've heard I'll be pressed for time a little once that happens.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 17, 2020)

Is there any benefit to download this if you already have Loegria? I'd rather not have duplicate samples on my hard drives.


----------



## iggyigoe (Sep 17, 2020)

Why the delay with this not showing up in the Spitfire App? Normally they're pretty quick.. Bought it over 3 hrs ago and nothing yet..


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 17, 2020)

I was shocked how good the Spitfire Originals series are. They have no business being this good for the price point!


----------



## Hendrixon (Sep 17, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Many of you will likely disagree, but as an owner of the original Albion I & II plus a number of "legacy" SA libraries, I feel cheated whenever they release a new title in the Originals series. True, these are streamlined packages in comparison to their predecessors, but still contain the very essence of them for a fraction of the price that many of us had to pay in the past to get our hands on such quality orchestral samples.
> 
> Secondly, the entry-level price of the Originals series suggests that the samples they're based on are vastly inferior to the modern counterparts (One and Neo), which is simply not the truth. OK, maybe I'm not competent enough to judge on this as I still haven't "upgraded" any of my legacy Albions. Speaking of which, I think that Spitfire should offer far more generous crossgrade discounts to the legacy owners.
> 
> I still use both the Legacy and Loegria on a regular basis, but will try out the Originals versions as usual. Though the only real benefit for us with Kontakt versions I see is using on a mobile rig or something.



You can relax, the mix they made for Epic Strings sound nothing like Albion Legacy.
They mixed out all the instruments definitions from Albion, you can't recognize every single instrument in the ensemble, the cellos are pretty much washed out and barely audible.
To get the Albion Legacy vibe back, you need to layer some other close mic'd **dry** chamber library, or layer solo instruments..

In a nutshell, they used Albion Legacy samples and managed to produce something in the style of Albion ONE default strings patch (i.e. a faceless string section).

Epic Strings was my first Spitfire lib, I thought it sounded nice, for sure worth my $29... but I didn't get why ppl were so in love in Albion Legacy, that's until couple of months later when I heard a Legacy strings only recording  

Based on that, you're investment in Loegria is safe.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Sep 17, 2020)

PhiBee said:


> Same here but 2.5 hours ago


 
yep. 3 hours ago here.


----------



## barteredbride (Sep 17, 2020)

Soooo....it's an ensemble patch, rather than seperate violins, violas, cellos, etc ?


----------



## Mornats (Sep 17, 2020)

I just got the download email and it's available to download for me now. Iif you're still waiting it's worth checking in case they push these out in batches.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Sep 17, 2020)

Yep just got mine and downloaded .....um, wow. I don't own Loegria....but these sound scary great for the price.


----------



## Studio E (Sep 17, 2020)

Just loaded these up. Loegria is the only Albion that I missed out on, and if this is what it sounded like, then I definitely missed out, wow! I instantly love the sound of these SO much! ❤


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 17, 2020)

Ah yes, it's been a minute since you asked for money, Spitfire. Sure, why not.


----------



## geronimo (Sep 17, 2020)

The previous version of LOEGRIA weighed 34.93 GB, once installed !


----------



## Mornats (Sep 17, 2020)

Oh wow, how good these sound! I feel like I've mugged Spitfire...


----------



## Hendrixon (Sep 17, 2020)

And bought

Edit: downloads 4 minutes later


----------



## Hendrixon (Sep 17, 2020)

geronimo said:


> The previous version of LOEGRIA weighed 34.93 GB, once installed !



What previous?
This is not Loegria for $29


----------



## tjr (Sep 17, 2020)

Purchased! Download notification email arrived eight minutes later.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 17, 2020)

It's a shame that the half-section legato patches weren't included. 
Those were by far the most interesting things in the old Loegria walkthroughs.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 17, 2020)

rottoy said:


> It's a shame that the half-section legato patches weren't included.
> Those were by far the most interesting things in the old Loegria walkthroughs.


Perhaps in an "Intimate Strings, Vol. 2?"

Best,

Geoff


----------



## msjdowner (Sep 17, 2020)

How do they compare to the similar articulations from BBC SO Core - is it a noticeably different sound?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 17, 2020)

Been ABing the patches against the Loegria ones - I don't know what they did with the samples but it definitely sounds different than Loegria, dare I say better. Smoother transitions. Feels like less vibrato in the longs too.


----------



## jadedsean (Sep 17, 2020)

Crazy, 3.25 GB download takes 2.5 hours, anyone else have this? I have good internet speed so i'm unsure why.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Sep 17, 2020)

idematoa said:


> Today via email :
> 
> _" Dear Jacques,
> 
> ...


I knew it! Sounded like A2!


----------



## Mornats (Sep 17, 2020)

I have crappy speed (17mbps when the wind blows the right way) and it downloaded in the expected time for me. Based in the UK if that helps.


----------



## Hendrixon (Sep 17, 2020)

I don't know how Loegria sound and play under the fingers... but man... these sound NICE!
Thanks SA!

* btw, SA, please make Epic sound more like Albion I... I can't find the cello in it


----------



## Fleer (Sep 17, 2020)

Eying this one too. Like getting the best of Loegria for a pittance.


----------



## BassClef (Sep 17, 2020)

This sounds great... well spent $29.


----------



## Kony (Sep 17, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Like getting the best of Loegria for a pittance


For me, the best thing about Loegria is the Euphonium.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 17, 2020)

Kony said:


> For me, the best thing about Loegria is the Euphonium.


I’m a strings man.


----------



## Stringtree (Sep 17, 2020)

Loegria is beauty. I hear many things in this new release, but am hesitant to download something I already have in a wider palette. 

Truth is, even with SSS and Tundra and BHCT, Albion II is still my favorite for gentle string and odd brass and flutophone sections. Yeah, panpipes or whatever. You had me at euphoniums. 

So the demo was beautiful. It's that smaller sound. I think, my torrid relationship with Spitfire aside, this is a thing that should not be done with the brain, but with the heart. 

Room, players, number of players, the care they put into this and yanked. 

Get it.


----------



## jamessy (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow these really sound fantastic. For someone that doesn't have chamber-sized strings in their toolbox, this is really a welcome addition at such a small price.


----------



## ka00 (Sep 17, 2020)

I wish there were a permanent “upgrade” offer to Neo for Loegria owners. I missed the intro period where that happened.


----------



## gpax (Sep 17, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Many of you will likely disagree, but as an owner of the original Albion I & II plus a number of "legacy" SA libraries, I feel cheated whenever they release a new title in the Originals series. True, these are streamlined packages in comparison to their predecessors, but still contain the very essence of them for a fraction of the price that many of us had to pay in the past to get our hands on such quality orchestral samples.
> 
> Secondly, the entry-level price of the Originals series suggests that the samples they're based on are vastly inferior to the modern counterparts (One and Neo), which is simply not the truth. OK, maybe I'm not competent enough to judge on this as I still haven't "upgraded" any of my legacy Albions. Speaking of which, I think that Spitfire should offer far more generous crossgrade discounts to the legacy owners.
> 
> I still use both the Legacy and Loegria on a regular basis, but will try out the Originals versions as usual. Though the only real benefit for us with Kontakt versions I see is using on a mobile rig or something.


I tried to find a sense of agreement here, owning all the Albions, and I could not. Originals, based on ten and eight year-old libraries, respectively, are not at odds for me with the mileage I have gotten from the legacy originals. I personally don’t have a sense of feeling cheated. I think it’s great they are offering these as re-tooled libraries, albeit with a limited footprint, for a newer and expanding audience.


----------



## gpax (Sep 17, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Me too, would have payed double the price to have the legati. Without is a deal breaker for me personally. They sound lovely!!





jamwerks said:


> Me too, would have payed double the price to have the legati. Without is a deal breaker for me personally. They sound lovely!!


Interesting take, though of course these were never the prospective terms of any deal. They are what some would have wished for, nevertheless, and a few others reflect your sentiment. Hey - it could be that these legatos will be in a forthcoming release, in which case you would only pay half of what you say you are willing to pay (or double if you end up getting this release), lol.


----------



## gpax (Sep 17, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Is there any benefit to download this if you already have Loegria? I'd rather not have duplicate samples on my hard drives.


You can always delete it?


----------



## Fleer (Sep 17, 2020)

Would there be overlap between Originals Intimate Strings and Albion NEO?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 17, 2020)

Man, you really need to eat lots of carrot or buy a few magnifying glass in order to be able to read that GUI... I will never buy a SINE library until they boost the size of everything and add numerical values over every sliders. That interface is for blind people.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 17, 2020)

Uhm. Has Loegria been discontinued entirely? Admittedly their site feels like a labyrinthine mess to me lol but i can't seem to find it, even searching by name


----------



## Cheezus (Sep 17, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Uhm. Has Loegria been discontinued entirely? Admittedly their site feels like a labyrinthine mess to me lol but i can't seem to find it, even searching by name


Yeah it was discontinued just like Albion 1.


----------



## D Halgren (Sep 17, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Uhm. Has Loegria been discontinued entirely? Admittedly their site feels like a labyrinthine mess to me lol but i can't seem to find it, even searching by name


Yes


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 17, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> Uhm. Has Loegria been discontinued entirely? Admittedly their site feels like a labyrinthine mess to me lol but i can't seem to find it, even searching by name



It's no longer available, maybe we will see them release *Albion TWO* (The new Loegria) in the future.


----------



## Cheezus (Sep 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> It's no longer available, maybe we will see them release *Albion TWO* (The new Loegria) in the future.


Christian Henson mentioned in a video recently that Neo is meant to be a spiritual successor to Loegria.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 17, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> Christian Henson mentioned in a video recently that Neo is meant to be a spiritual successor to Loegria.



Yes, you are right, I just remembered that. So, we might not see an Albion TWO. I did't buy Neo, maybe an upgrade path to it from Leogria would be cool.


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 17, 2020)

There appears to be something wrong with Spitfire's servers. My download keeps restarting - it gets up to about 715MB downloaded, then jumps back to 500MB, works its way back up to 715MB, then back down to 500MB, lather, rinse, repeat. It's been like this for an hour now


----------



## VSriHarsha (Sep 17, 2020)

Have anyone checked the patches yet?

What you think?


----------



## robgb (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## VSriHarsha (Sep 17, 2020)

robgb said:


>



Now that’s what I am talkin about. Thanks & I’ll check it.


----------



## Joulupukki (Sep 18, 2020)

A few may feel cheated but basically with this procuct SF has only taken up the wish of many customers to get access to the Loegria strings after the official discontinuation (see various forum entries).

I'm happy about this possibility. Thanks SF!


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 18, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> You can relax, the mix they made for Epic Strings sound nothing like Albion Legacy.
> Based on that, you're investment in Loegria is safe.



I agree with the gist of your post. BTW, although I've never had an opportunity to try One and Neo firsthand, judging from the various presentations and demos I've heard so far, I prefer the sound of the Legacy and Loegria.



ka00 said:


> I wish there were a permanent “upgrade” offer to Neo for Loegria owners. I missed the intro period where that happened.



Actually, this is a kind of basis for my "grudge" in an earlier post. When I remember the original price of the Legacy and Loegria (incl. VAT), the crossgrade discount (or the lack of it, in the case of Loegria) doesn't seem too fair to the legacy owners. I've paid abt. 600€ (according to today's rate) for Albion Legacy in 2015. without even dreaming of the possibility that it would be put to a scrapyard only a few months later for Albion One.


----------



## tomosane (Sep 18, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Many of you will likely disagree, but as an owner of the original Albion I & II plus a number of "legacy" SA libraries, I feel cheated whenever they release a new title in the Originals series. True, these are streamlined packages in comparison to their predecessors, but still contain the very essence of them for a fraction of the price that many of us had to pay in the past to get our hands on such quality orchestral samples.
> 
> Secondly, the entry-level price of the Originals series suggests that the samples they're based on are vastly inferior to the modern counterparts (One and Neo), which is simply not the truth. OK, maybe I'm not competent enough to judge on this as I still haven't "upgraded" any of my legacy Albions. Speaking of which, I think that Spitfire should offer far more generous crossgrade discounts to the legacy owners.
> 
> I still use both the Legacy and Loegria on a regular basis, but will try out the Originals versions as usual. Though the only real benefit for us with Kontakt versions I see is using on a mobile rig or something.



I half agree, half disagree with this

I bought Loegria during the 50% discount just before the library was discontinued -- that was not that long ago. Lovely library!

The strings are definitely the best thing about Loegria, and the legatos (for full and half sections separately!) especially are very nice. So I don't feel like this new hightly cut-down version has made Loegria in any way obsolete.

But if Spitfire had released this "Originals" edition with the legatos (and, consequently I guess, with "High" and "Low" patches separately) at anywhere near 30€ so shortly after urging people to shell out 200€+ for Loegria "as long as it's still available", I'd probably be slightly mad...


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 18, 2020)

tomosane said:


> So I don't feel like this new hightly cut-down version has made Loegria in any way obsolete.



This goes without saying, though I wasn't really suggesting otherwise. I'm just a tad bit jealous of today's newcomers to SA, as the entry ticket is way cheaper than it used to be.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 18, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> This goes without saying, though I wasn't really suggesting otherwise. I'm just a tad bit jealous of today's newcomers to SA, as the entry ticket is way cheaper than it used to be.


That's true. I paid full price for Albion One back in 2017 but if I'd had access to Epic Strings would I have bought it? Not sure, as Epic Strings (and brass and woodwinds) would have given me a lot of the core content. As a hobbyist it would have been better value for money. So I think they would have lost an Albion sale 

I've no regrets paying what I did for Albion One though, and I honestly think it's good that there's a much cheaper entry point for newcomers now.


----------



## robgb (Sep 18, 2020)

Mornats said:


> I've no regrets paying what I did for Albion One though


I do, unfortunately. I wish I had never bought it.


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 18, 2020)

robgb said:


> I do, unfortunately. I wish I had never bought it.



Why is that?


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 18, 2020)

I have no regrets for entering the world of Albion. Quite the contrary. Even if I had a much bigger budget, I would choose the series as my go-to source of orchestral sounds. I don't have any complaints regarding (stellar) sound, features, and the concept itself. I was mostly commenting on the old price of the Legacy and Loegria libraries, formerly charged in Pound Sterling (I've paid abt. 600€ for the first one back in 2015., VAT included), in comparison to the price of the Originals series these days. Quite a difference for (IMO) the most logical entrance to the SA world, even with the fact that the Originals are (rather) stripped-down versions.

P.S. I apologize for OT now and before.


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Sep 18, 2020)

Does this library have a live patch like epci strings?


----------



## robgb (Sep 18, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Why is that?


First, I didn't realize it was so wet. I prefer drier libraries. Second, I was highly disappointed by the legatos which are mostly octaves. Third, I quickly discovered I prefer sections over ensembles but, unfortunately, Spitfire doesn't allow returns or resales.


----------



## christianhenson (Sep 18, 2020)

Heya, couple of questions keep coming up here so I thought I'd answer.

• If I already own Loegria should I bother download.

My answer would be yes, we did a lot of cleaning up and tightening of these string sounds. Also there is a new "vintage" signal feed that is much more 2020 (says the boomer in tweed). Its free, see what you think then ditch if you don't like. Also its magic for laptops as a carry around with you on your system drive for quick sketching.

• Regrets having bought the original Albions versus waiting for the Originals to come out.

Well and obvious one is nearly 10 years use! But I think it is crucial to look at the specification differences. Albion ONE versus Epic Strings is like comparing an Encyclopedia to a pamphlet.

Legatos
More articulations
More sections,
More mic positions
FX and all sorts of orchestral extras
Insane runs section (in ONE)

Brunel Loops
Darwin Percussion (inc. massive cymbals library in ONE)
Stephensons Steam band.

And massive numbers of presets.

So to compare originals to Albion ONE and now Albion Neo is not a good one.... HOWEVER, if all you want from ONE and Neo are these types (which are not from either library, but their earlier incarnations) and a smaller number of signals we've now made it massively affordable.


----------



## Kent (Sep 18, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> (says the boomer in tweed).


Certainly someone born in 1971 is not a "boomer"?


----------



## Mornats (Sep 18, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> HOWEVER, if all you want from ONE and Neo are these patches (which are not from either library, but their earlier incarnations) and a smaller number of signals we've now made it massively affordable.


Indeed, I now have some chamber strings that sound beautiful at a price I won't get murdered by a pregnant woman for. (There's a marketing quote for you...)


----------



## Mornats (Sep 18, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Certainly someone born in 1971 is not a "boomer"?


I'm 1974 and definitely Generation X.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Certainly someone born in 1971 is not a "boomer"?


Christian is from ‘71 too? Cool generation. And yes tweed rocks. And for my 15 year old daughter actual facts don’t matter. She has alternative facts, stating I am still a boomer. I guess Christian’s in a similar situation and just owns it


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Heya, couple of questions keep coming up here so I thought I'd answer.
> 
> • If I already own Loegria should I bother download.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I welcome the Originals. They are extremely useful pamphlets!


----------



## Fleer (Sep 18, 2020)

If I’m correct, Albion NEO has no Long Half Section articulation.


----------



## christianhenson (Sep 18, 2020)

Fleer all of Neo is half sections.... its recorded as A band and B band so you have the common articulations recorded 2 x half bands then the less common spread between A & B so you can blend to your hearts content.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Sep 18, 2020)

Fleer said:


> If I’m correct, Albion NEO has no Long Half Section articulation.



It actually does....half the strings (String A and B) for every articulation.

The half section in Intimate Strings is reeeeeeally nice. For fun, dial up the close mics...blend with cinematic studio strings....get lost.


----------



## Fleer (Sep 18, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Fleer all of Neo is half sections.... its recorded as A band and B band so you have the common articulations recorded 2 x half bands then the less common spread between A & B so you can blend to your hearts content.


Thanks, Mr Henson. Does it make sense to order Intimate Strings if one has NEO?


----------



## christianhenson (Sep 18, 2020)

I think you'd be doubling up what you already have so I wouldn't personally unless I wanted a sketching tool for my system drive of my laptop then there's a reason to have it on that and your main rig?


----------



## Fleer (Sep 18, 2020)

Great idea, thank you.


----------



## christianhenson (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you fleer you've inspired a new vlog "how to build a sketching template that sits comfortably on the system drive of your laptop"

I feel BBC Discover may make an entry here!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Sep 18, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Thank you fleer you've inspired a new vlog "how to build a sketching template that sits comfortably on the system drive of your laptop"
> 
> I feel BBC Discover may make an entry here!



This is exactly what I just did this morning....moved NEO off my laptop, replacing it with Intimate Strings.


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Christian is from ‘71 too? Cool generation. And yes tweed rocks. And for my 15 year old daughter actual facts don’t matter. She has alternative facts, stating I am still a boomer. I guess Christian’s in a similar situation and just owns it


I think it's called Boomer Bleed, the generations just blend together


----------



## idematoa (Sep 18, 2020)

For me the Vintage microphone is very nice to give warmth and character.


----------



## Kent (Sep 18, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> I think it's called Boomer Bleed, the generations just blend together


ah yes, the olds


----------



## idematoa (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

idematoa said:


>



Homay is such a cool composer! @christianhenson any chance SA Recordings will release an album of hers? Alongside a sample library of course. Still having a lot of fun with OPW!


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Christian is from ‘71 too? Cool generation.



It was all downhill after '71.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> It was all downhill after '71.


Absolutely


----------



## Fleer (Sep 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Absolutely


Hell yeah


----------



## Fleer (Sep 18, 2020)

Wish I’d stay in an eternal 1967-1971 loop.


----------



## CT (Sep 18, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Wish I’d stay in an eternal 1967-1971 loop.



I can get you some stuff for that.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Sep 18, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> My answer would be yes, we did a lot of cleaning up and tightening of these string sounds. Also there is a new "vintage" signal feed


I adore my old Loegria strings and use them a lot (despite having SCS et al) but I have to agree the Intimate Strings version has been cleaned up a very great deal. No more EQing out the noise, thank goodness. Why couldn't Spitfire be so meticulous with Neo, especially when these types of strings are much more likely to be exposed in arrangements? Not really complaining, as the new library is excellent, and already on my laptop rig.


----------



## barteredbride (Sep 18, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Albion ONE versus Epic Strings is like comparing an Encyclopedia to a pamphlet.



Great analogy!


----------



## barteredbride (Sep 18, 2020)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Why couldn't Spitfire be so meticulous with Neo, especially when these types of strings are much more likely to be exposed in arrangements?



I have NEO...which string parts do you feel need work on? They sound great to me!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Sep 18, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> I have NEO...which string parts do you feel need work on? They sound great to me!


@barteredbride Well, I should note that generally I do like NEO very much. However, try running through single notes in both Strings A and Strings B and you'll soon find particular tones that have a lot more noise/hiss than their neighbours. I'm nowhere near my rig at the moment so can't check for specifics, but there are several. I tend to cure the issue with EQ, but that takes time and also affects other parts of the range. I guess I'm not alone in using this sort of string in exposed areas, so, as noted, the dud notes tend to stick out like a sore thumb for me. That said, I do seem to have a particularly sensitive ear (not in a good way), as my long suffering piano tuner will attest. Just fussy, I suppose.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 18, 2020)

I need to pick up NEO during the Black Friday / Xmas sale. Nobody does that type of tone quite like Spitfire.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 18, 2020)

I think it's okay for gen-xers to be considered honorary baby boomers, if they like. Most people I know from generation-x are fans of music that came out during the hippie era.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Aceituna (Sep 19, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Heya, couple of questions keep coming up here so I thought I'd answer.
> 
> • If I already own Loegria should I bother download.
> 
> ...



Congrats for your work.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 19, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> I think it's okay for gen-xers to be considered honorary baby boomers, if they like. Most people I know from generation-x are fans of music that came out during the hippie era.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


I am.


----------



## idematoa (Sep 19, 2020)

About Flautando...


----------



## Mucusman (Sep 19, 2020)

Just watched the "What is Flautando" video posted above, which I enjoyed. It raises a question for me, however, As an owner of SCS and BBCSO Core, how different are the strings (esp. flautando) in the new Originals release compared to the above collections I already have?


----------



## easyrider (Sep 19, 2020)

Mucusman said:


> Just watched the "What is Flautando" video posted above, which I enjoyed. It raises a question for me, however, As an owner of SCS and BBCSO Core, how different are the strings (esp. flautando) in the new Originals release compared to the above collections I already have?



I would like to know this as well...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I would like to know this as well...



Different section size and different room (for BBCSO).


----------



## BassClef (Sep 19, 2020)

I picked this up a couple days ago along with the cinematic soft piano. Yesterday, I had a little melody stuck in my head so I wrote this tune with the strings and piano.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Sep 20, 2020)

So I have Cinematic Strings, Cinematic Studio Strings, and 8Dio Agitado Sordino Strings. I don't have any Flautando articulations. Does it make sense to purchase this library just for that patch? I think that my existing libraries have the other bases covered.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 20, 2020)

ScarletJerry said:


> So I have Cinematic Strings, Cinematic Studio Strings, and 8Dio Agitado Sordino Strings. I don't have any Flautando articulations. Does it make sense to purchase this library just for that patch? I think that my existing libraries have the other bases covered.
> 
> Scarlet Jerry


It is a very different yet beautiful sound... and ultimately a matter of taste and whether or not you think you’ll actually use it


----------



## Andrew0568 (Sep 20, 2020)

This is such a great library for $30! Can definitely get a James Newton Howard sound from the con sordino


----------



## PeterN (Sep 23, 2020)

This is a bit off topic. But I got these Intimate Strings and went to Spifires youtube channel to check themyesterday. Just a few days earlier there is an interview done by Paul Thompson. Brilliant interview, it was extremely enjoyable, mainly bcs Pauls approach on communication. It is a very relaxed style, listening, and not pushing at all. But still informative. I could even watch this guys doing any types of interviews, from gardening to family affairs.

Now I went to search for a thread in which I could have posted this opinion, but there was no thread on the videos. At least not within a very long time. Not from Spitfire either. So apologies for putting the opinion here, but it would be great to see more interviews done by Paul Thompson. And thanks for the Intimate Strings. It was mainly the recorder that was broken in Albion 2, would maybe have made more sense with Intimate woods, but not complaining here.


----------



## Zamenhof (Sep 24, 2020)

Quick question: Is Intimate Strings worth getting when I already have BBC Orchestra Core? What am I missing?


----------



## Simeon (Sep 24, 2020)

Here is a livestream replay of my first impressions of Intimate Strings. I also do a short comparison with BBCSO. The thing about Intimate Strings is the section size and how they were recorded. Also Air Studios room plays such a big part in contributing to the sound as well. I posted this in Reviews but it might also be helpful here.
PS: Epic Strings landed yesterday 😳


Spitfire Audio | Originals Intimate Strings | Cinematic Inspiration


----------



## Technostica (Sep 24, 2020)

PeterN said:


> This is a bit off topic. But I got these Intimate Strings and went to Spifires youtube channel to check themyesterday. Just a few days earlier there is an interview done by Paul Thompson. Brilliant interview, it was extremely enjoyable, mainly bcs Pauls approach on communication. It is a very relaxed style, listening, and not pushing at all. But still informative. I could even watch this guys doing any types of interviews, from gardening to family affairs.
> 
> Now I went to search for a thread in which I could have posted this opinion, but there was no thread on the videos. At least not within a very long time. Not from Spitfire either. So apologies for putting the opinion here, but it would be great to see more interviews done by Paul Thompson. And thanks for the Intimate Strings. It was mainly the recorder that was broken in Albion 2, would maybe have made more sense with Intimate woods, but not complaining here.


He seems to be a jolly good chap, old boy.
Over and out.


----------



## Simeon (Sep 24, 2020)

Zamenhof said:


> Quick question: Is Intimate Strings worth getting when I already have BBC Orchestra Core? What am I missing?



I would think so. What I discovered in my comparison was BBCSO is sampled “in place” while Intimate Strings was sampled in a different arrangement of the players at Air. You can really hear the difference.
I found it very interesting,

All the best,


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 24, 2020)

From what I have listen and watched so far Originals Intimate Strings sounds very nice, I would have paid a little more to have 'tremolo' and 'trills'. Are the samples used for this library from a different Spitfire collection or have been newly recorded?

Cheers,

Max T.


----------



## Simeon (Sep 24, 2020)

Massimo said:


> From what I have listen and watched so far Originals Intimate Strings sounds very nice, I would have paid a little more to have 'tremolo' and 'trills'. Are the samples used for this library from a different Spitfire collection or have been newly recorded?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Max T.



Here is the info from their FAQ:

*DOES THIS LIBRARY CONTAIN EXISTING CONTENT?*
Yes. Intimate Strings has been made out of our existing chamber strings recordings found in Albion II Loegria, recorded at Lyndhurst Hall, AIR Studios. The product is no longer for sale, but we have selected our favourite samples, updated and simplified to give you three signals and nine essential and extended techniques, for a beautiful, close sound.


----------



## fareastnumberstati (Sep 25, 2020)

This was my first actual Spitfire purchase. I had Labs (fantastic) and the BBCSO core, which I also loved. I almost felt like I was robbing SA to be honest. As soon as I got the email announcing this plugin and watched the video, I bought it immediately. I would say it's worth every penny for me. Good job Christian and team, lovely sounds particularly the half section and flautando, just lovely. 

I think I'll be sure to buy another original next paycheck as long as my wife doesn't chew me out lol.


----------



## Korpinen (Sep 27, 2020)

My first Spitfire purchase as well, also bought Epic Strings the next day, haha. Already used them in several tracks, astonishing value!

I’m now pondering which Spitfire library to get next (damn you / thank you, Spitfire), which is no easy task because there are several I really like and that are also fairly similar. Chamber Strings, Olafur Arnalds Evolutions, Neo and Tundra. Leaning towards the first two because I mostly need the strings.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 27, 2020)

Do I need this if I have SCS?


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 27, 2020)

Simeon said:


> Here is the info from their FAQ:
> 
> *DOES THIS LIBRARY CONTAIN EXISTING CONTENT?*
> Yes. Intimate Strings has been made out of our existing chamber strings recordings found in Albion II Loegria, recorded at Lyndhurst Hall, AIR Studios. The product is no longer for sale, but we have selected our favourite samples, updated and simplified to give you three signals and nine essential and extended techniques, for a beautiful, close sound.


Thanks... I have checked an old SF Loegria video and there used to be the 'trem' technique in that library that for some reasons was left out in this new incarnation with Intimate Strings.


----------



## idematoa (Sep 27, 2020)

Spitfire Audio Strings Flautando Showdown


----------



## Aceituna (Oct 13, 2020)

Good job on Intimate Strings, Christian.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 14, 2020)

In the latter part of this track I layered Intimate Strings with Spitfire Solo Strings, a combination that sounds rather nice and probably nicer in better hands than mine!


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 17, 2020)

This is a cracking library. I'm still fairly green when it comes to VIs, but the playability out of the box is immense. I think I had a melody within minutes of downloading. 

The best compliment I can give is it is very musical, especially the flautando. The broad trend in scoring and orchestral music seems to me to be more soundscape and texture. Atonality is also quite popular. It's nice to find tools that can sing a song should you want to.


----------



## ism (Nov 17, 2020)

Easily the best $29 I've ever spent.


----------



## MusicStudent (Nov 17, 2020)

"Original Intimate Strings" does not have a "Live" preset which combines longs and shorts and which is present in "Original Epic Strings". I have always felt this was a significant oversight. I know, I should just get over it, but I can't.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

MusicStudent said:


> "Original Intimate Strings" does not have a "Live" preset which combines longs and shorts and which is present in "Original Epic Strings". I have always felt this was a significant oversight. I know, I should just get over it, but I can't.


@Simeon hacked it together with help of Unify. I agree though, but for me it is no showstopper.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

Spitfire's Originals *Cinematic Soft Piano* is another great instrument for $29.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Spitfire's Originals *Cinematic Soft Piano* is another great instrument for $29.


Of all three pianos I still prefer Felt, yet I have to admit they’re all pretty damn good.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Of all three pianos I still prefer Felt, yet I have to admit they’re all pretty damn good.



I checked their Felt Piano, it sounds great, but a bit limited for general use, that's why I went for the Cinematic Soft Piano.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I checked their Felt Piano, it sounds great, but a bit limited for general use, that's why I went for the Cinematic Soft Piano.


Gotcha, makes sense.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 21, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I checked their Felt Piano, it sounds great, but a bit limited for general use, that's why I went for the Cinematic Soft Piano.


Just in case: the Sonuscore lo•ki felt piano is still free, dunno for how long. 2.9Gig of intimate goodness.









LO•KI - Felt Piano - Virtual Piano - Sonuscore


Introducing LO•KI - the soulful Felt Piano by Sonuscore. Let simple chords evolve into mesmerizing worlds of sound. A virtual piano never felt better.




sonuscore.com


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 21, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> Just in case: the Sonuscore lo•ki felt piano is still free, dunno for how long. 2.9Gig of intimate goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh.. Thank You Very Much for letting me know about it. I will surely get it


----------



## VSriHarsha (Nov 21, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Oh.. Thank You Very Much for letting me know about it. I will surely get it


I just checked that but their Download system IS quite dumb. I mean it won’t resume. Download managers won’t work. But thanks @SONUSCORE for the instrument. It surely is one of the top 10 bests of some millions of Pianos available.


----------

